# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  E. E. Cummings...

## FLOWER

E(dward) E(stlin) Cummings (1894-1962) u lind ne Cambridge, Massachusetts. ishte djale i nje ministri. Si nje i ri ne Harvard, studioi greqisht dhe latinisht. gjate luftes se pare boterore kur ishte duke sherbyer si shofer ambulance u arrestua gabimisht dhe e futen ne nje burg ne France, nje eksperience kjo e cila beri te lindte nje roman i mbushur plot me karaktere te gjalle te shokeve te tij te burgut, "The enormous room" (1922). edhe pse shume nga poezite e tij jane eksperimentale ne anen tipograpike, ne teme dhe sentiment jane me tradicionale se duken. pervec poezise Cummings shkroi edhe ese, drama perfshire "Him" dhe "Santa Claus" dhe prodhoi punime te mjaftueshme si piktor dhe artist grafik. gjate gjithe karrieres se tij ai ngriti lart tema te thjeshta: dashuria eshte e mire, salltanetet jane te keqija, nje individ vlen sa nje qind shoqeri te pafytyra.



I like my body when it is with yours


i like my body when it is with your
body. It is so quite new thing.
Muscles better and nerves more.
i like your body. i like what it does,
i like it hows. i like to feel the spine
of your body and its bones, and the trembling
-firm-smooth ness and which i will
again and again and again
kiss, i like kissing this and that of you, 
i like, slowly stroking the, shocking fuzz
of your electric fur, and what-is-it comes
over parting flesh... And eyes big love-crumbs,

and possibly i like the thrill

of under me you so quite new

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

much i cannot)
tear up the world:& toss
it away;or
cause one causeless cloud to purely grow
but,never
doubt my weakness
makes more than most
strength(less than these how
less than least flowers of rain)thickly
i fail slenderly i 
win(like touch all the stars or 
to to live in the moon
a while)and shall
carve time so we'll before
what's death
come(in one bed.

----------


## FLOWER

Buffalo Bill's


Buffalo Bill's
defunct
             who used to
             ride a watersmooth-silver
                                                     stallion
and break onetwothreefourfive pigeonsjustlikethat
                                                                                Jesus
he was a handsome man
                                       and what i want to know is
how do you like your blueeyed boy
Mister Death


(eshte e shkruar keshtu pasi i perket atij lloji shkrimi poezish qe quhet open forms)

----------


## Larsus

_e.e. cummings - i carry your heart with me  

i carry your heart with me(i carry it in
my heart)i am never without it(anywhere
i go you go,my dear; and whatever is done
by only me is your doing,my darling)
i fear
no fate(for you are my fate,my sweet)i want
no world(for beautiful you are my world,my true)
and it's you are whatever a moon has always meant
and whatever a sun will always sing is you

here is the deepest secret nobody knows
(here is the root of the root and the bud of the bud
and the sky of the sky of a tree called life;which grows
higher than the soul can hope or mind can hide)
and this is the wonder that's keeping the stars apart

i carry your heart(i carry it in my heart)

_

----------


## Larsus

*
Humanity i love you because 
when you're hard up you pawn your 
intelligence to buy a drink. 


(from 'Humanity i love you', 1925*

ka pas thene:

_the Cambridge ladies who live in furnished souls / are unbeautiful and have comfortable minds / (also,with the church's protestant blessings / daughters,unscented shapeless spirited) they believe in Christ and Longfellow, both dead". (from 'the Cambridge ladies who live in furnished souls', 1923)_

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

O sweet spontaneous 
earth how often have 
the doting 

fingers of 
prurient philosophies pinched 
and poked 

thee 
, has the naughty thumb 
of science prodded 
thy 

beauty      . how 
often have religions taken 
thee upon their scraggy 
knees squeezing and 

buffeting thee that thou mightest conceive 
gods 
(but 
true 

to the incomparable 
couch of death thy 
rhythmic 
lover 

thou answerest 

them only with 

spring)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

i am so glad and very
merely my fourth will cure
the laziest self of weary
the hugest sea of shore

so far your nearness reaches
a lucky fifth of you
turns people into eachs
and cowards into grow

our can'ts were born to happen
our mosts have died in more
our twentieth will open
wide a wide open door

we are so both and oneful
night cannot be so sky
sky cannot be so sunful
i am through you so i

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

- By a - what do u call yourself? painter? poet? playwright? satirist? essayist? novelist?
- Artist.
- But not a successful artist, in the popular sense?
- Don't be silly.
- Yet you probably consider your art of vital consequence -
- Improbably.
- To the world?
- To myself.
- What about the world Mr. Cummings?
- I live in so many: which one do you mean?
- I mean the everyday humdrum world, which includes me and you and millions upon millions of men and women.
- So?
- Did it ever occur to you that people in this socalled world of ours are not interested in art?
- Da da.
-Isn't that too bad?
- How?
- If people were interested in art, you as an artist would receive wider recognition.
- Wider?
- Of course.
- Not deeper.
- Deeper?
- Love for example is deeper than flattery.
- Ah - but (now that you mention it) isn't love just a trifle oldfashioned?
- I dare say.
- And aren't you supposed to be ultramodernistic?
- I dare say.
- But I dare say you don't dare say precisely why you consider your art of vital consequence-
- Thanks to I dare say my art I am able to become myself.
- Well well!  Doesn't that sound as if people who weren't artists couldn't become themselves?
- Does it?
- What do you think people who aren't artists become?
- I feel they don't become. I feel nothing happens to them.  I feel negation becomes of them.
- Negation?
- You paraphrased it a few moments ago.
- How?
- "This so called world of yours"
- labouring under the childish delusion that econimic forces don't exist eh?
- I am labouring.
- Answer one question: do economic forces exist or do they not?
- Do you believe in ghosts?
- I said economic forces.
- So what?
- Well, well, well!  Where ignorance is bliss...Listen, Mr. Lowercase Highbrow -
- Shoot.
- I'm afraid you've never been hungry.
- Don't be afraid.

_(New York 1932  e.e.cummings)_

----------


## EXODUS

Somewhere I have never travelled, gladly beyond
any experience, your eyes have their silence:
in your most frail gesture are things which enclose me,
or which I cannot touch because they are too near

Your slightest look easily will unclose me
though I have closed myself as fingers,
you open always petal by petal myself as Spring opens
(touching skilfully, misteriously) her first rose

Or if your wish be to close me, I and
my life will shut very beautifully, suddenly,
as when the heart of this flower imagines
the snow carefully everywhere descending;

Nothing we are to perceive in this world equals
the power of your intense fragility: whose texture
compels me with the colour of its countries,
rendering death and forever with each breathing

_I do not know what it is about you that closes
and opens; only something in me understands
the voice of your eyes is deeper than all roses
nobody, not even the rain, has such small hands_ ---> (e pakrahasueshme)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Duket disi kontradiktuese fakti qe ai perdor fjale me nje fuqi te tille gjigande emocionale, por ne nje menyre shume "zbutese" e mgjth produkti si rezultat eshte me te vertete madheshtor!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

byrazer, a ma perkthen nje cike ate komentin me lart se s'morra vesh gje une (ate me germa te shkrifta flas, se ai me germa te zeza duket qarte).  C'jane keto fjale "gjigande emocionale" dhe ky "produkt si rezultat"?  Apo i ke hyre studimeve te gjuhes per se prapthi eh? :)  

Seriozisht, je ne kontradikte te hapur me vete cummings, ndersa me shqipen je ne lufte.  _Vive le patriotisme_ (lol)  Edhe mos na merr zjarr si fije kashte tani; vetem nje sugjerim te bera.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

when faces called flowers float out of the ground
and breathing is wishing and wishing is having-
but keeping is downward and doubting and never
-it's april(yes,april;my darling)it's spring!
yes the pretty birds frolic as spry as can fly
yes the little fish gambol as glad as can be
(yes the mountains are dancing together)

when every leaf opens without any sound
and wishing is having and having is giving-
but keeping is doting and nothing and nonsense
-alive;we're alive,dear:it's(kiss me now)spring!
now the pretty birds hover so she and so he
now the little fish quiver so you and so i
(now the mountains are dancing, the mountains)

when more than was lost has been found has been found
and having is giving and giving is living-
but keeping is darkness and winter and cringing
-it's spring(all our night becomes day)o,it's spring!
all the pretty birds dive to the heart of the sky
all the little fish climb through the mind of the sea
(all the mountains are dancing;are dancing)

----------


## EXODUS

Cupka, si thua, te t'i dergoj me Fedex ato gjyzlyket e blinduar me xham si fundi i kavanozit, te nje Komshies sime 90vjece, ne menyre qe heres tjeter te mos hasesh ne veshtiresira te tilla, fenomene te cilat, do te jene plotesisht te evitueshme ne te ardhmen?!
E kam parasysh qe nuk do i pranosh, e mgjth duhet ta kesh te qarte se mysafiri nuk vjen duar bosh tek "Mikpritsja" (tema) dhe une nga ana ime duke vleresuar "perzemersine" e sugjerimit ten, mendova te te dhuroja edhe une ne shenje miqesie apo "partneriteti" (sic i thone ne gjuhen e politikes) nje sugjerim mjaft "efikas", ne kembim te zemregjeresise sugjeruese me te cilen u prezantove. 

Pak me pashte vijon shpjegimi, per te cilin duhet te marresh masa te rrepta teleshikueso-optiko-dylbizuese perpara se ta lexosh kesaj here, pasi e kam kohen tejet te kufizuar dhe nuk mund te te garantoj se menyra e shpjegimit tim do te jete "friendly" per "visually impared."

----------------------

Fjalia ime nuk perbehet vecse nga togfjaleshi ---> "gjigande emocionale" dhe fjala ---> "produkti si rezultat" por qendron "si e tere" dhe nese do e lexosh duke patur parasysh "detyren" qe e shume'permenda aty pak me lart, do te kesh mundesi t'i rrembesh kuptimin fjalise "si e tere" duke kapercyer cdo lloj pengese e cila mund te evitohej qe prej fillimit. E mgjth duke patur parasysh situaten tejet delikate optikalizuese ne te cilen ndodhesh, po e bej nje perjashtim.

Ajo cka kisha qellim te nxirrja ne pah permes fjalise "si e tere" rreth te ciles kam komentuar ishte shume e thjeshte, por deficienca optike e permendur pak me lart paska bere punen e vet...nejse, kane ndodhur edhe me pare.

_Menyra se si Cummings, nderton, ne aspektin letraro-figurativ krijimet e tij dhe posacerisht atij rreth te cilit kam komentuar, eshte_ (me fjale "te thjeshtezuara" per "shumicen")  ---> _"kontradiktuese" pasi ai perdor "fjale te fuqishme" me shume "xhentilese" (gentle way) e mgjth, efekti_  (produkti si rezultat) _eshte madheshtor_  (magnificent)

Per me teper, menyra se si kam ndertuar fjaline "si e tere," ka qene e influencuar nga perpjekjet per shpjegimin e "fenomenit" ne nje menyre te tille shprehimore, te cilen po ta lexosh me syte e mendjes dhe jo vecse "fenerët" e ballit, do t'i mundesosh vetvetes natyren metaforike apo simbolike te fjaleve "mekanike" si p.sh, "gjigande emocionale" apo "produkti si rezultat" qe kam perdorur, _ne kontekstin e fjalise_, _por ama "si pjese e pandare" e kusurit te fjaleve te kesaj fjalie "si e gjitha."_

Duke parakaluar ne deshifrime metamorfiko gjuhesore te togfjaleshit ---> "fuqi te tille gjigande emocionale" do te shtoja se ajo cka kam dashur te pershkruaj permes quotimit ka qene "analizimi" i "fjaleve" qe ai perdor (ne krijimin e tij), ne nje menyre "self awareness" nga une, te cilat jane aq te fuqishme saqe ndjellin "fuqi gjigande emocionale" tek une si lexues.

Se dyti, efekti qe disa fjale kane tek une, nuk eshte predispozuese qe te kene te njejtin efekt edhe tek ju. 

Cummings eshte mashkull dhe ju jeni femer (po ta permend, nese e ke harruar..njerez jemi - helbete) dhe une duke e patur "gjithnje te qarte" se jam mashkull (hejvalla-shyqyr, e ditkam!)  e kam shume me te lehte te vihem "ne poziten" e Cummings, per te kuptuar apo perjetuar sadopak, boten e tij shpirterore e cila perkon disi me boten time, (teorema e paraleleve) ne lidhje me "permbajtjen artistiko-letraro-figurative" qe ai servir mbi pjaten e arsyes.

I njejti shpjegim vlen edhe per ate "thonjezimin" e dyte, i cili ka ndjellë "shpupurisje" ne arsyetimin tend "te skllaveruar" prej "principit" te angazhuar "perciptazi" ne gjykim.

Shpresoj t'i jem permbajtur keshillimit, ne lidhje me ideologjine ---> "flakerizim kashte" dhe gjithashtu, shpresoj te ndesh ne mirekuptimin tuaj, duke ju keshilluar ne te njejten kohe qe edhe ju t'i beni nder vetes dhe te menjanoni "parakalimin" me natyre "rebeluese" apo revoltime te castit, ndonese jam mese i gatshem per cdo lloj "te papriture" me natyre "te pahijshme."

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Exodus-
Nuk e merr dot me mend sa shume e c'moj gjithcka qe thua.  Eshte nje portret i gjalle i mendjes njerezore, intelekti dhe guaksia e te ciles jane te pafundme!

E marre e tere apo cope-cope, fjalia ne fjale, eshte nje rrezim ne humenere i perpjekjes tende gjigande per te folur me fjale gjigande. Nese jam gabuar, eshte mjaft e qarte se shqipja paska evoluar me hapa gjigande keto vitet e fundit.  Ne eshte keshtu, kerkoj te me falesh.  Kurre s'ma kishin zene veshet qe paska "fuqi gjigande emocionale"....po c'nuk degjojne veshet nganjehere!  Gjithashtu, kisha kujtuar se "produkti" dhe "rezultati" (te pakten ne kete kontekst qe ti e ke perdorur) nuk mund te jene gje tjeter vecse e njejta gje.  Sic duket, per te rritur prodhimtarine (desha te them rendimentin), letraret kontemporane paskan filluar ti perdorin keto fjale krah per krah njera-tjetres.  

C'fare lexova shkelqente kaq qarte sa mi theu xhamat e gjyzylyckave. Per sa i perket postimit te dyte, s'munda ta lexoj dot se vetem nje here mi paguan inshuranca gjyzylyckat kur prishen.

More, me bejne syte mua apo ato germat e zeza qenkan vockeluar? Edhe mos me qaj hallim mua se kur vjen puna per cummings, se ate une e lexoj edhe pa sy, je qe pa gjyzylycka po e po.  Keshtu e kemi ne "nju inglenders" (ja bera qejfin vetes ketu)

----------


## EXODUS

Cupka, merzitesh, te te thote djalka ty, dy llafka shpejt e shpejt dhe t'i ngjeshim tapen ketij muhabeti, vari bizhdilet e Kristoforidhit?! 

Me cka lexova, analizova "fill per pe dhe pe per qime" tek postimi me i fundit, ndonese e vija ne dyshim "dicka" te tille, e kuptova (drejpersedrejti) se ku qendron "pikpyetja" e vertete, por disi e "kullandrisur" e problemit "prioritar," e fshehur nen "gjethet" e kritikes "pa shije" llogjike, duke i vertetuar me fakte te shendosha arsyes sime, se ca halli paske ne te "vertete"!

Muhabeti filloi t'i përafrohej gjykimit "alarmues" (ndonese i rremë) gjithnje e me shume, ne postimin e pare e mgjth nuk i kushtova rendesi analizave me karakter "elaborueso-fiksioniste", ndonese ato kundermonin "dyshim" dhe  "vallezonin" njekohesisht, nen ritmin e abstraksionit, vertetim ky, i cili permes postimit me te fundit, arriti "pjekjen" apo "maturitetin" e duhur, si dhe me ne fund "destinacionin" e duhur te cilit i ishte "projektuar" qe prej fillimit "te punimeve."  

Ndersa ato muhabetet "hidhe-prite-te mbiftë gjembi" beja no i shoqkes tende, mirke, u muarem vesh apo hic fare?!

Ato germat e zeza i'u nenshtruan zvogelimit ashtu sic i'u nenshtrua "sekuestrimit" fotoja e pare me natyre teper shumefishuar "dehëse..." sa per efekt shpjegimi te atyre qe "vëzhgojnë se tepermi"

Mallkuar qoft ai avatari "terheqes" qe paska marre m'qaf sycka "te pafajshme"!!! 

Nejse, mqs eshte Thxgv-D' shpresoj qe cupkat e forumit te me falenderojne per momentet "terheqese" qe i'u dhurova, ndonese per nje kohe te shkurter. 
Tashme sundon kapitalizmi dhe "koha eshte flori," keshtu qe ne pamundesi te theksuar financiare dhe ne suficit te theksuar "veshtrimesh" vendosa ta nderpres "shfaqjen" ;)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

mbaroi the?  aman se kisha hall se do na pelcisje si ato geshtenjat ne zjarr.  Jo per gje po do na trembje keta kolopucet - do u dukej si bombe me hidrogjen.

Edhe degjo: cupka s'merr pyke fare, ta ka thene.  Por nuk eshte e hijeshme qe nje kolos si puna jote te gremiset qe andej nga e ka ngjitur veten.  Une e varfra vetem sa te thashe "kujdes nga lartesite" po ti aha, se vure ujet me zjarr.  Si jane bere keta njerez mor aman, une me buke keta me gure.

ps. vetem rreshtin e fundit te lexova byrazer. Jam driteshkurter dhe mos ma ver re.

----------


## FLOWER

Lerini sherret se nuk ka lezet:), por na flisni per poezi me mire. nese keni poezi te tjera kontriboni... jam ne pritje!!!

----------


## EXODUS

> ...nese keni poezi te tjera *kontriboni*... jam ne pritje!!!


Kur lexova fjaline e pare, thashe me vete, helbete i kane bere veshet...kur lexova te dyten, tek ato fjalet me natyre "KONTRIBONI (pak me tutje...)...JAM ne PRITJE ( e shoqeruar nga nje tufe me --->!!!)," m'u duk sikur me fshikelloi kamxhiku ne maj te kokes. (lol)

Aman mi goc, thirri menjes, se jena n'shek e izet e nji, ene i ka vdek nona e baba bashk, "kohes se skllavit." Un menova se kishe pas nërment me thon no i fjale te omel, nërsa ti, i'a paske "kref telat" mo keq, "kitares" (lol) (Ene thuj pasaj, se perlaj dialektin tironc me gjith lecka -lol-)

Lulka, po pse kalon ne nxemje ti motra?! (Take a chill-pill) 
Per ca sherre(sh) e kane "drejtimin e tymit" ato fjalet e tua, se nuk munda t'i anashkaloj nga zberthimi kuptimor?! 
Pse sherre i quan ato muhabete, tek te cilat bie ne sy kembengulja per çeljen e udhes per bashkepunim reciprok, permes dialogut te perpunuar me finese?! Ke natrru byrekun me çyrekun...nejse mo u zbeh, gjona qe nodhin sa ketu e sa atje (lol)

Byrazerke, vetem nje fjale me "terhoqi" zvarre vemendjen tek ai shkrim: i cili belbezonte ne stërmundim e siper ---> "mbaroi" dhe nuk e di por tingellonte (teknikisht, dukej) "e derrmuar" dhe ngjyrat kishin marre arratine...

Qupka, qe mbaroi, kapitulloi, apo me konkretisht te "prononcohem" u asgjesua (komplet) ai "muhabeti" s'ka fije diskutimi. (lol) Edhe zere se e lexova kusurin e shkrimit tek ajo faqja gjitone, ndonese e kam nje parandjenje sikur e kam lexuar...ca te jete kjo parandjenje, valle?!...e pashpjegueshme! (lol)

Qe thua ti Lulka ne pe nga Korca e kemi zakon qe kur shajme, dmth qe te duam te miren apo edhe se prapthi, ashtu sikurse Qupka me qelloi me gure (shkembi), ndonese kish qellim te me ndiqte koma-komes me "buke" ne dore (kafshore ne goje) (lol) dmth e kupton ti --> "reverse psychology" ketu...(lol)

Tani te me falni por do te me duhet ti ingranohem me seriozitet punes dhe t'ia pervesh "menget" trurit e te kendoj no i poezi se perndryshe na qethen....apo nuk kane dale edhe "gersheret" ne mode ==> "qeth ketu, e qeth atje" e na rrofte djers e ballit sa bollkat e Hasanit.

Ne germezim e siper ne internet, rremova nje website te Cummings tek e cila ai vete reciton poezi (...por, te perzgjedhura)

*Kliko ketu* per ta degjuar Cummings, duke recituar. 


since feeling is first
who pays any attention
to the syntax of things
will never wholly kiss you;

wholly to be a fool
while Spring is in the world

my blood approves,
and kisses are a better fate
than wisdom
lady i swear by all flowers.  Don't cry
the best gesture of my brain is less than
your eyelids' flutter which says

we are for each other then
laugh,leaning back in my arms
for life's not a paragraph

And death i think is no parenthesis


Qupka, se per 1 çerek qime deç harrova....apologies accepted! (:D)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

E di c'ke ti o byrazer.  Ike se s'ta kam ngene.  Shifemi ndonje dite qe jam me qejf ok?  
_Nuk ka gje me te tmerrshme se injoranca e vullnetshme!  _

----------


## EXODUS

Cupelinka, ashtu eshte, ke dhjetfish te drejte! 
Kurrsesi, ne asnje lloj "melodije" menyrash, nuk mund te kundershtoj argumentin me te cilin tentove dhe me ne fund triumfove te *vet'akuzosh vetveten*. 

Nejse mos u ndrydh aspak...nuk je as e para dhe as e fundit!

E mgjth, ajo cka mizorisht "shkelet" prej gjykimit, eshte fakti, sipas te cilit, duhet ta kishe zbuluar me vakt e me kohe, nje "fenomen" te tille "te huaj" tek vetvetja, perpara se "ai" te pushtonte harbuterisht "kufijt e brishte" te arsyes! 

Eh, sa delikat paskan qene disa njerez...!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Humanity i love you
because you would rather black the boots of
success than enquire whose soul dangles from his
watch-chain which would be embarrassing for both

parties and because you 
unflinchingly applaud all
songs containing the words country home and
mother when sung at the old howard

Humanity i love you because
when you're hard up you pawn your
intelligence to buy a drink and when
you're flush pride keeps 

you from the pawn shops and
because you are continually committing
nuisances but more
especially in your own house

Humanity i love you because you 
are perpetually putting the secret of
life in your pants and forgetting
it's there and sitting down

on it
and because you are 
forever making poems in the lap
of death Humanity

i hate you

----------

